# Outboard turning



## LemonadeJay (Oct 27, 2014)

Anyone on here doing any outboard turning? How do you reverse a bowl and clean up the bottom?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## ColWA (Oct 27, 2014)

Made myself a set of Jumbo Jaws. Disc of ply or MDF etc, turned to a circle & cut in quarters.
Drilled to take fixing screws & 4 rubber stoppers, can use 8 if wanted.
Cost - 8 longer chuck screws & 4 rubber stoppers. Under $10.
They just replace the metal chuck jaws.

Too easy

Col

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 28, 2014)

Can you put up a photo please?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 28, 2014)

Here's a photo of some homemade cole jaws,



 

Another Idea is to make yourself a Longworth chuck, I've been debating making one myself....

http://www.woodworkersguide.com/2010/10/17/how-to-make-a-longworth-chuck/

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 2


----------



## Vern Tator (Nov 2, 2014)

If the piece is big enough you may not be able to make Cole jaws to fit. I have turned bowls over 30" in diameter. Starting with a face plate to hold it while I shape the outside, finish sand it and make a recess to expand the jaws into. I reverse the bowl, hollow it and sand the inside. I remove the bowl from the lathe and remove the dovetail recess with a carving chisel. The recess remains but is reshaped with the carving chisel.


----------

